

Making A Easy-To-Setup $50 Linux Multi-Seat Computer - jtsagata
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=plugable_multiseat_kick&num=1

======
s_henry_paulson
It's not a computer. It does not perform any logic operations. (unless you are
referring to the actual central computer, in which case that will cost you
much more than $50)

These things already exist. They're called station hubs, and you can buy them
from Wyse/Dell, HP, and other retailers for less than $100.

I'd be very interested to see one be sold for $50 dollars, but I'll believe it
when they're actually being sold at that price.

